# Kijiji price backtracking



## JayK

So an item on Kijiji caught my eye but price was a bit high for me (although a "fair but high price" for what it was). I noticed a few days later he dropped the price (not absurdly low, but into "good deal" territory) so I felt I had to act on it, I offered him slightly less than the new asking price, and the seller agreed to it. In the midst of back and forth about payment method and pickup, he suddenly says sorry it was already sold for full price... I was a bit ticked, but was over it fairly quickly.

Then I notice a couple days later the ad is still up, but asking price is higher again. I had my buddy msg him to ask if still available (sneaky move but whatever), and my buddy was told yes it was still available.

So I message him back asking if the deal fell through, he responds saying yes deal fell through, I'm next in line if I want it. So I say great will meet you with the cash (no longer trusting him for e-transfer). He says sorry for the confusion I can't let it go for that (the price he agreed to earlier). I pointed out we already agreed to that price earlier, to no effect. So I begrudgingly agreed to a new price below his new/original asking price but higher than the asking price he had it lowered to on the day I first responded.

This is all too bad cuz he seems like a nice guy otherwise... I don't have the item yet but hoping to met up today.

Not sure what I can do about it besides giving him a low rating (if Kijiji even lets me give him a rating).

Welcome to Kijiji!


----------



## Guncho

As soon as he agreed to sell it to you the deal should have been done.


----------



## Always12AM

Rule #1 the seller is not as motivated to accommodate a lower offer as the lower offer’er is to save money.

So one may have to get their ass in their car and drive to their discount fast or take a risk and send him an advance to take the ad down.

If the ad is still listed, someone willing pay asking may come along and scoop it before you have a chance to cash in on your deal.

You can give him a bad review.
without knowing the details of the situation I don’t want to comment on wether that’s warranted because those details would offer me a clearer picture over who is being the asshole in the situation.

But I will offer you my sympathy as a forum member and assume that you were being reasonable and that he didn’t handle that in as much of an up front manner as he could have.

I’ve been on both ends of this situation and always assume that things are not going to fare well for me which helps me avoid buying and selling as much as possible especially when I don’t have leverage.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Guy in Regina with a 2004 Les Paul Classic for sale wouldnt sell it me after i asked him if he was a member of MLP or GC. 
Fed me a story about not wanting to ship it (ad said he would ship because he has a box) his "buddy" had one shipped from out east and it showed up cracked and he's really pissed. 
I expained to him i wasnt too concerned about that happening. Yet he just refused to reply to any further inquiries. WTF kijiji.


----------



## guitarman2

Kijiji is what it is. Always will be. Not much sense complaining about it.
I have had far better luck selling on Kijiji than I've had here. I don't buy as much on Kijiji as I sell on it but the times I have its been a good experience.


----------



## JayK

I guess everyone has different attitudes towards buying/selling used gear. For some its a more of a hustle than it is to others... money is money I guess.
I just want to play the gear now lol... rant over.


----------



## BlueRocker

I always figure the deal will fall through until I have the item in the car. And if I'm getting a super deal I get there ASAP to avoid these situation.


----------



## Chito

If that was me, I wouldn't bother buying it. I just get so annoyed when people back out of the deal. Even if it still is a good deal, I just walk away from it.


----------



## JayK

BlueRocker said:


> I always figure the deal will fall through until I have the item in the car. And if I'm getting a super deal I get there ASAP to avoid these situation.


Yes would have gone that day, but got the bad news within 1/2hr of what I thought was a settled deal. I'm not a "super user" of kijiji, I'm always browsing but probably sold 3 things and bought 2 in the last 4 years...


----------



## JayK

Chito said:


> If that was me, I wouldn't bother buying it. I just get so annoyed when people back out of the deal. Even if it still is a good deal, I just walk away from it.


Yes normally this would be my attitude as well, but I got sucked in by a) the item is rare, esp in good condition and b) I had one years ago, sold it back when I was a broke college student, and have regretted it ever since


----------



## guitarman2

Chito said:


> If that was me, I wouldn't bother buying it. I just get so annoyed when people back out of the deal. Even if it still is a good deal, I just walk away from it.


Yup. Its tempting to agree to the highest price and tell him you're on your way and then go dark.


----------



## Chito

JayK said:


> Yes normally this would be my attitude as well, but I got sucked in by a) the item is rare, esp in good condition and b) I had one years ago, sold it back when I was a broke college student, and have regretted it ever since


I can understand that, for sure.


----------



## Stephenlouis

BlueRocker said:


> I always figure the deal will fall through until I have the item in the car. And if I'm getting a super deal I get there ASAP to avoid these situation.


Me too, I missed out on a 53 Hofner 456/7 for $400 because of snow a few weeks ago. If I make a deal for a sale price, and someone offers more, I tell them next in line and give the original person the allotted time to come and close the deal.


----------



## tomee2

JayK said:


> Yes normally this would be my attitude as well, but I got sucked in by a) the item is rare, esp in good condition and b) I had one years ago, sold it back when I was a broke college student, and have regretted it ever since


Rare and in good condition and you want it
I think you should've bought it at his asking price, and maybe haggled in person at pickup IF there was significant undisclosed damage. If no damage, then pay the man.
I've bought things at asking that someone else offered $50 less for but the seller wouldn't budge. In my logic, I got it over someone else for $50, which is cheap compared to not having it.

I've also had things sold after I agreed to buy it, and set up a pickup time because the seller couldn't meet when I could. I text at the agreed to time the next morning that I'm coming over, and the jerk says sorry sold last night.
Yet I've had other people hold things a week for me.


----------



## Diablo

I wouldnt leave a bad review.
The way I see it, until cash is exchanged, nothing is firm. It goes both ways. As a seller, i've lost track of the number of times a buyer said they "will take it", then i never hear from them again, or they admit another deal happened that they are going through instead. Buyers work with multiple sellers, sellers work with multiple buyers, there are no real obligations until money changes hands.

When his deal fell through and you reached out again, you incorrectly assumed your old deal was still valid (should have said "...well I'm still interested at our previous price of x...". Your original deal was not valid for him, that was 2 deals ago with some price moves in between, and you had re-inquired about it at his new price (which he likely assumed you were now willing to pay)
So at that point a new deal needed to be struck, which you eventually did, therefore, no reason for a bad review.

personally, I wouldnt chase a seller that much unless the item was really rare or still a great deal (unlikely to be both lol), in which case, the seller has more leverage than you.


----------



## TTHX

A bummer for sure on how the deal went but ultimately it's up to the seller to sell how they want to and it's up to the buyer to buy how they want to. That's just the Kijiji experience in general. I wouldn't necessarily leave a negative review as ultimately it's up to you to go through with the deal regardless of their terms. Most people aren't businesses or in the business of selling so you can't really expect "customer service" when it comes to these deals. I'd generally only give negative reviews if they lied or mislead me about the item I bought or they were super sketch and tried to scam.


----------



## JayK

I'm pretty sure what happened was: he put item up at x price. No serious inquiries... He lowered price, I msgd him... and in the stages of finalizing things, he may have been getting flooded with responses due to the new lower price. So he backed out and price went back up due to the seemingly new demand. He made up a strange excuse (rather than straight up say sorry but I was wrong to drop the price) now realizing he could get more money than he had just agreed to. Yes maybe this doesn't warrant a one-star review, he seems like a nice guy otherwise at least (not sure if that matters but I do appreciate friendly lingo and quick responses)


----------



## pspguitar

As a seller, I have had countless people back out. The most recent issue was a guy say yes he wanted it 100% and to remove the add. We arrange a pickup time...all the covid stuff and all, directions...only to back out a few hours later. In my opinion, nothing is a done deal until the money is in your hands or the item is in your hands...not meant to be idea...Time to move on ...another deal will present it self I have found.


----------



## guitarman2

tomee2 said:


> I've also had things sold after I agreed to buy it, and set up a pickup time because the seller couldn't meet when I could. I text at the agreed to time the next morning that I'm coming over, and the jerk says sorry sold last night.
> *Yet I've had other people hold things a week for me.*



I absolutely will not hold anything on kijiji, not even for a day. Too many no shows.


----------



## tomee2

JayK said:


> I'm pretty sure what happened was: he put item up at x price. No serious inquiries... He lowered price, I msgd him... and in the stages of finalizing things, he may have been getting flooded with responses due to the new lower price. So he backed out and price went back up due to the seemingly new demand. He made up a strange excuse (rather than straight up say sorry but I was wrong to drop the price) now realizing he could get more money than he had just agreed to. Yes maybe this doesn't warrant a one-star review, he seems like a nice guy otherwise at least (not sure if that matters but I do appreciate friendly lingo and quick responses)


I think you're right, he suddenly got lots of offers. 

Markets are strange! 
If I ask $1250 for a guitar no one will reply...
if I ask $1150 I'm flooded with "I'll be there in 20 minutes" 
Yet if I ask $1500 I can get offers for $1300.


----------



## StevieMac

I'm not certain if I offered less than ask on an item, even if it was accepted, that I'd expect to be kept at the front of the que before money changed hands...but that may well just be me.

There really was no right or wrong way to address this situation IMO. Ending up with the item you really wanted, at a price you were still ok with, sounds like a desirable outcome. That said, likely nobody here would have faulted you for telling him to shove it. Seems like you opted to set your ego aside in order to get what you wanted. Leave them whatever rating you feel was warranted under the circumstances.


----------



## 1SweetRide

JayK said:


> So an item on Kijiji caught my eye but price was a bit high for me (although a "fair but high price" for what it was). I noticed a few days later he dropped the price (not absurdly low, but into "good deal" territory) so I felt I had to act on it, I offered him slightly less than the new asking price, and the seller agreed to it. In the midst of back and forth about payment method and pickup, he suddenly says sorry it was already sold for full price... I was a bit ticked, but was over it fairly quickly.
> 
> Then I notice a couple days later the ad is still up, but asking price is higher again. I had my buddy msg him to ask if still available (sneaky move but whatever), and my buddy was told yes it was still available.
> 
> So I message him back asking if the deal fell through, he responds saying yes deal fell through, I'm next in line if I want it. So I say great will meet you with the cash (no longer trusting him for e-transfer). He says sorry for the confusion I can't let it go for that (the price he agreed to earlier). I pointed out we already agreed to that price earlier, to no effect. So I begrudgingly agreed to a new price below his new/original asking price but higher than the asking price he had it lowered to on the day I first responded.
> 
> This is all too bad cuz he seems like a nice guy otherwise... I don't have the item yet but hoping to met up today.
> 
> Not sure what I can do about it besides giving him a low rating (if Kijiji even lets me give him a rating).
> 
> Welcome to Kijiji!


That's an ass move. I wouldn't deal with him at all after that.


----------



## Abiguitar

It's a jerk move, but that's Kijiji for you. 

I don't consider a deal closed on Kijiji until money has been exchanged and the item is in my hands.


----------



## knight_yyz

Theoretically a verbal contract is binding if you want to take him to court. But this is typical Kijiji behaviour. So it's up to you how/if you want to continue to deal with this guy


----------



## Stephenlouis

knight_yyz said:


> a verbal contract is binding


That is true, with some exceptions, but in proving their existence can be tough if there is no witness... they are tossed out as word against word, a “he said, she said” situation. and usually the buyer/ or person that makes the claim of contract has the burden of proof to substantiate that claim.


----------



## knight_yyz

If it is a kijiji email you have a hard copy.... do you really want to go through the trouble though?


----------



## JayK

Yeah I have it in Kijiji chat history/email but I'm not going to any legal trouble over it. Will just be glad to have it in my hands. Not the deal I was hoping for originally but will just be happy to have it for years to come hopefully...
I'm just ranting as I thought he would be like me (I thought everyone was like me?! lol jk) and he would have honoured what he previously agreed to. Its not that he's no longer taking my offer that I find most silly, its the backtracking on the price he himself had it listed at that gets me...
I guess I sometimes forget that people are strange and you have to be ready for that lol...


----------



## mawmow

Some guys are quite odd. I saw yesterday two interesting acoustics rarely on market.
One is asking the price similar to some similar guitars on reverb, he wrote.
The other did not write that but clearly made the search too.
Well what about substracting reverb/Paypal fee ?
And is it just me but I guess a smaller market as in my area would lead to a lower price.


----------



## JayK

mawmow said:


> Some guys are quite odd. I saw yesterday two interesting acoustics rarely on market.
> One is asking the price similar to some similar guitars on reverb, he wrote.
> The other did not write that but clearly made the search too.
> Well what about substracting reverb/Paypal fee ?
> And is it just me but I guess a smaller market as in my area would lead to a lower price.


Oh yeah gotta love the "These go for $___ on Reverb" in a Kijiji ad .
There is currently a Traynor TS-15 for $400 on Reverb.


----------



## laristotle

JayK said:


> Yes maybe this doesn't warrant a one-star review


One-star the 'fair negotiation' box.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto

What would you have done if the same guitar came up for 200$ less than his listing? Would you have kept with the deal or bailed and gotten the other one for a hundred less? Just wondering, since it goes both ways on kijiji.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

knight_yyz said:


> Theoretically a verbal contract is binding if you want to take him to court. But this is typical Kijiji behaviour. So it's up to you how/if you want to continue to deal with this guy


Now, the situation is unfortunate and a bit tacky, but "verbal contract"? C'mon man. If I'm selling a guitar, until money changes hands it's still _MY _guitar and I can decide I don't want to sell it to you for any reason even if it's as stupid as I don't like the colour of the car you drive. 

In the case of this seller, the guy is a flake and if it were me I'd have just walked away from the deal.


----------



## JayK

Rhyswatsonto said:


> What would you have done if the same guitar came up for 200$ less than his listing? Would you have kept with the deal or bailed and gotten the other one for a hundred less? Just wondering, since it goes both ways on kijiji.


Its not as simple as price alone obv, but I likely wouldn't have bailed on my original offer as was agreed to, as was great price, would have been skeptical of something $200 lower. He would have had it sold within a day at that price if I bailed anyway. But the higher price I'm paying now, then yes I would probably bail, partly on principle of the price jack-up, and if it was guaranteed I had the lower price one - all other things equal such as driving distance, condition of item etc.


----------



## knight_yyz

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Now, the situation is unfortunate and a bit tacky, but "verbal contract"? C'mon man. If I'm selling a guitar, until money changes hands it's still _MY _guitar and I can decide I don't want to sell it to you for any reason even if it's as stupid as I don't like the colour of the car you drive.
> 
> In the case of this seller, the guy is a flake and if it were me I'd have just walked away from the deal.



Sorry for pissing in your Cheerios, but whether you like it or not *Oral contracts*, handshake *agreements* and *verbal agreements* are all legally valid forms of *contract*. Contrary to what is popularly thought, a *contract* can be legally binding, even if it isn't written on paper. Whether you want to go to court to sue someone over this is your choice. If you want to be a complete bung hole and cancel a deal because you don't like the colour of my car that is your prerogative, but don't be surprised if an even bigger bung hole decides to sue your butt for breach of contract.


----------



## StevieMac

I assume they'd _have to be_ "an even bigger bung hole" if they're foolish enough to shoulder both the burden of proof and up-front legal costs hoping to make a relatively minor point. Of course we've already established here that some people are quite odd though...


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## Powdered Toast Man

knight_yyz said:


> Sorry for pissing in your Cheerios, but whether you like it or not *Oral contracts*, handshake *agreements* and *verbal agreements* are all legally valid forms of *contract*. Contrary to what is popularly thought, a *contract* can be legally binding, even if it isn't written on paper. Whether you want to go to court to sue someone over this is your choice. If you want to be a complete bung hole and cancel a deal because you don't like the colour of my car that is your prerogative, but don't be surprised if an even bigger bung hole decides to sue your butt for breach of contract.


Considering no money has changed hands, sued for what damages exactly? "Your honor, he said he'd sell me a guitar but then he changed his mind and didn't sell me the guitar!"


----------



## StevieMac

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Considering no money has changed hands, sued for what damages exactly? "Your honor, he said he'd sell me a guitar but then he changed his mind and didn't sell me the guitar!"



"...so I lost a lot of _potential _income from advertisers on youtube when I post my wankfest videos that others laugh at with their friends. Those get _a lot_ of shares!" 😄


----------



## RBlakeney

My mindset is somewhere like this forum I would be pissed. On kijiji I would expect it.


----------



## tomee2

knight_yyz said:


> Sorry for pissing in your Cheerios, but whether you like it or not *Oral contracts*, handshake *agreements* and *verbal agreements* are all legally valid forms of *contract*. Contrary to what is popularly thought, a *contract* can be legally binding, even if it isn't written on paper. Whether you want to go to court to sue someone over this is your choice. If you want to be a complete bung hole and cancel a deal because you don't like the colour of my car that is your prerogative, but don't be surprised if an even bigger bung hole decides to sue your butt for breach of contract.


This is important to know, especially outside the world of guitars.


----------



## tomee2

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Considering no money has changed hands, sued for what damages exactly? "Your honor, he said he'd sell me a guitar but then he changed his mind and didn't sell me the guitar!"


Purely hypothetical, but what if it was a 66 Strat for $900 that was agreed upon to be sold to you, then sold to someone else, who then resold for $14k. It could happen, not that it did or will.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Considering no money has changed hands, sued for what damages exactly? "Your honor, he said he'd sell me a guitar but then he changed his mind and didn't sell me the guitar!"


You would sue for the right for both sides to uphold the contract not for damages. So you would sue to have the other party uphold his part of the contract (selling the guitar).


----------



## Diablo

Guys, the law in theory vs the law in practice do not always align.
in real life, trying to enforce this sort of loose contract is not worthwhile.
first of all, costs and time to file a small claims court, the defendant can also stall and reschedule dates further wasting your time, and even if you win the judgement, that is entirely different from actually collecting any awards, which may go nowhere or incur fees from the sheriff or collection agency in their attempts to collect.
plus theres always the fear of retaliation. People have slashed tires, keyed cars, for less.

It’s naive to believe the law is there to help you when it comes to minor financial inconvenience.
shit, you could suffer actual losses like have property stolen or damaged and get little to no support from the law.


----------



## Distortion

Lots of deals out there.I would have cut it off soon as the BS started.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Also, you guys realize that a legal verbal contract to purchase goes both ways? So as a buyer if you agreed to a price and purchase arrangement, if you don't follow through and hand over money for the item you're actually in breach of contract as well. How many buyers have flaked out at the meeting? Or no shows? Have you ever negotiated a price, agreed to a meet, and then upon viewing the item in person decided against the purchase? Yeah that's a verbal contract too.


----------



## Diablo

One tip I would give, is to not deal with teenagers.
legally, the contract isnt binding if you deal with them directly.

Additionally, the couple times I did it unknowingly, the father showed up and treated it as an opportunity for negotiations round 2 (even though the kid had already negotiated me to my rock bottom).

Was selling guitar on KJ to a guy a couple weeks ago...negotiations a few days earlier, then turned a bit weird, saying I had to provide him with a warm place so he could try out the guitar with an amp he would bring...I said you can try it on my porch, theres an outlet there, I can even provide a small amp to test it with if it helps (just like somebody did with a guitar I sold a few days earlier), but im not a music store and not letting strangers from the city in my house during a pandemic. He didnt like that, asked if we could meet at a Tims. I said sure, but theres a pandemic, you cant sit around there. So I said, well you can try it in your car then. he said "my father doesnt want you in his car" I said i dont want to go into your fathers car...its a pandemic. As the discussion went on, it was "my father this, my father that"....Im thinking Im outta this bitch and we called it off. just a waste of time.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

Diablo said:


> One tip I would give, is to not deal with teenagers.
> legally, the contract isnt binding if you deal with them directly.
> 
> Additionally, the couple times I did it unknowingly, the father showed up and treated it as an opportunity for negotiations round 2 (even though the kid had already negotiated me to my rock bottom).
> 
> Was selling guitar on KJ to a guy a couple weeks ago...negotiations a few days earlier, then turned a bit weird, saying I had to provide him with a warm place so he could try out the guitar with an amp he would bring...I said you can try it on my porch, theres an outlet there, I can even provide a small amp to test it with if it helps (just like somebody did with a guitar I sold a few days earlier), but im not a music store and not letting strangers from the city in my house during a pandemic. He didnt like that, asked if we could meet at a Tims. I said sure, but theres a pandemic, you cant sit around there. So I said, well you can try it in your car then. he said "my father doesnt want you in his car" I said i dont want to go into your fathers car...its a pandemic. As the discussion went on, it was "my father this, my father that"....Im thinking Im outta this bitch and we called it off. just a waste of time.


I did a couple of deals in my garage, set up some chairs with an amp and cleaning supplies. Even before covid I was always a little leary of having people in the house and would usually do something like this, either in the garage or in the entrance to the house.


----------



## Diablo

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> I did a couple of deals in my garage, set up some chairs with an amp and cleaning supplies. Even before covid I was always a little leary of having people in the house and would usually do something like this, either in the garage or in the entrance to the house.


Ya, that idea came up. TBH, i worry as much about ppl going in my garage as I do my house (for theft/security reasons), because I have a lot of stuff in there (and dont want the liability if someone bumps their head on my car lift, trips over something, etc.) and in the winter its only a couple degrees above freezing anyway.

I go back to the notion that when youre buying something on KJ, you are sacrificing some of the pre-sales experience for usually lower prices vs retail so the expectation has to be re-aligned. You want to sit and play 5 Led Zep songs end to end in a bright warm room to be sure youre making the right decision? Go to Cosmo/L&M etc and pay $1000 more than the guitar Im selling


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

Diablo said:


> Ya, that idea came up. TBH, i worry as much about ppl going in my garage as I do my house (for theft/security reasons), because I have a lot of stuff in there (and dont want the liability if someone bumps their head on my car lift, trips over something, etc.) and in the winter its only a couple degrees above freezing anyway.
> 
> I go back to the notion that when youre buying something on KJ, you are sacrificing some of the pre-sales experience for usually lower prices vs retail so the expectation has to be re-aligned. You want to sit and play 5 Led Zep songs end to end in a bright warm room to be sure youre making the right decision? Go to Cosmo/L&M etc and pay $1000 more than the guitar Im selling


My garage is a bit more of a mess and I've got plenty of room to set up a space. I guess my concern is that my whole gear collection (which is more valuable than anything in my garage) is hidden from view .  

That being said I have met some pretty cool people from kijiji and had some nice short hang outs while checking out gear but that all comes down to the people involved but I agree with you in principle and tend to default to thinking you should be certain enough to buy it in a parking lot or be cordial enough to work with the seller to find something that works for both of you.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

People make fun of minivans, but...

I’ve done a couple deals where I stow the middle row, buyer sits in the back, I sit in the driver’s seat, six feet separation plus masks, 110v outlet for my Vox AC10. It’s like a mini living room on wheels.

Usually this is for a long distance meet up, but could also be a COVID safe(r) alternative.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

2manyGuitars said:


> People make fun of minivans, but...
> 
> I’ve done a couple deals where I stow the middle row, buyer sits in the back, I sit in the driver’s seat, six feet separation plus masks, 110v outlet for my Vox AC10. It’s like a mini living room on wheels.
> 
> Usually this is for a long distance meet up, but could also be a COVID safe(r) alternative.


I'm just gonna say that minivans are the best/most versatile vehicle out there for your money. Anyone who makes fun of a minivan is a person who has never driven a minivan. 

As for gear tryouts, it depends what I'm selling. Back in the fall I sold a really big bass stack. My garage is insulated and I have a heater out there so I got the heater going a few hours before the planned meet and set it up out there. He brought his own bass and plugged in for just a couple minutes. I mean, if someone is dropping over a grand on something that big I kinda want them to see it all works fine BEFORE they take it for both our sake. This way there can be no claim that I sold them a broken amp after they get it home and do something to damage it.


----------



## TubeStack

The seller can do what he wants if you're not willing to pay the listed price.


----------



## Diablo

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> My garage is a bit more of a mess and I've got plenty of room to set up a space. I guess my concern is that my whole gear collection (which is more valuable than anything in my garage) is hidden from view .
> 
> That being said I have met some pretty cool people from kijiji and had some nice short hang outs while checking out gear but that all comes down to the people involved but I agree with you in principle and tend to default to thinking you should be certain enough to buy it in a parking lot or be cordial enough to work with the seller to find something that works for both of you.


I had the sincerest intentions to tidy up my garage in the fall, but it never happened.  This pic doesnt even show it all.
It didnt help that last year we werent able to have a garage sale (due to covid) in order to get rid of some of the stuff in the foreground.
Im truly envious of ppl that can use their garages for something other than storage


----------



## laristotle

Diablo said:


> Im truly envious of ppl that can use their garages for something other than storage


We had a garage built back in '98 (12 x 24). For years my wife would refer to it as 'the shed'. I would always correct her by saying 'it's a garage! See the rollup door on the front?' As time went on, we accumulated a bunch of junk (mostly contents of family members homes that none of the siblings wanted, but are worth too much to toss out) and I had to apologize to her and admit 'you're right, it's a shed'.


----------



## tomee2

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'm just gonna say that minivans are the best/most versatile vehicle out there for your money. Anyone who makes fun of a minivan is a person who has never driven a minivan.
> 
> As for gear tryouts, it depends what I'm selling. Back in the fall I sold a really big bass stack. My garage is insulated and I have a heater out there so I got the heater going a few hours before the planned meet and set it up out there. He brought his own bass and plugged in for just a couple minutes. I mean, if someone is dropping over a grand on something that big I kinda want them to see it all works fine BEFORE they take it for both our sake. This way there can be no claim that I sold them a broken amp after they get it home and do something to damage it.


I've brought home all the building materials needed to build an 8x8 shed in our Odyssey van with the middle seats out. 4x8 plywood, 2x4s all of it. And the hatch closed and it stayed dry and no one could steal it before I got home.


----------



## mawmow

What a bunch of weirdos on kijiji !!!
As I move, I had a few things to sell...
I succeeded in selling very few, but had many unsuccesful interactions. It is normal that someone may need some more info., but some interactions were very frustrating.
Someone asked me more info about my chesterfield, I answered in three minutes.
I received a message fourty minutes later : Sorry, I bought another one.
Another guy wrote : "I have been watching ads for a week and it sells 60$". I answered that I had watched other ads too before making my mind about a fair price !
The worst just happened : The guy pretends he is a trucker in on his way in U.S. but would be back on Saturday and would come to get my workbench on Sunday. He wrote later on, he was stucked at the border but was serious about the workbench and would be here on Thurday. He wrote again yesterday : Would de here this morning. New message this morning : Too far for him ! Disgusting ! These guys just play tricks on kijiji !!!


----------



## Milkman

Does Kijiji have a different and distinct code of ethics and morals than society in general?

Agreeing to a lower price and then realizing you could have sold it for more, then backing out of the deal you made in order to secure the "better" deal?

There's a word for that. It's called reneging. It shouldn't be tolerated on Kijiji or anywhere else IMO.





__





reneging - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Guncho

You can leave reviews for people on Kijiji.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Agreeing to a lower price and then realizing you could have sold it for more, then backing out of the deal you made in order to secure the "better" deal?


Sure, why not?
IMO, a deal is not complete until payment has been received.
So, you change your mind because of previous unknown info that tells you that you're undercutting yourself.
or, to your example, you're offered more than what you agreed to with someone else.
It's your property to sell to whoever you want.
'Sorry buddy, I just realized that I can get more for it. However, if you up your offer, it's yours'.
I've dealt with sellers that did that and I don't begrudge them. However, I don't up my offer unless I think that it's worth it.


----------



## Guncho

laristotle said:


> Sure, why not?
> IMO, a deal is not complete until payment has been received.
> So, you change your mind because of previous unknown info that tells you that you're undercutting yourself.
> or, to your example, you're offered more than what you agreed to with someone else.
> It's your property to sell to whoever you want.
> 'Sorry buddy, I just realized that I can get more for it. However, if you up your offer, it's yours'.
> I've dealt with sellers that did that and I don't begrudge them. However, I don't up my offer unless I think that it's worth it.


I disagree. If someone agrees to sell you something a certain price then they should not change their mind.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Sure, why not?
> IMO, a deal is not complete until payment has been received.
> So, you change your mind because of previous unknown info that tells you that you're undercutting yourself.
> or, to your example, you're offered more than what you agreed to with someone else.
> It's your property to sell to whoever you want.
> 'Sorry buddy, I just realized that I can get more for it. However, if you up your offer, it's yours'.
> I've dealt with sellers that did that and I don't begrudge them. However, I don't up my offer unless I think that it's worth it.


Well depending on how far you want to take that line of reasoning, perhaps we need a contract for every transaction.

If I tell you verbally, by PM or by any other means, that we have a deal, *then we have a deal*. If you fail to pay me or I fail to pay you, that's a different problem.

Money changing hands is only the final element to me.

If I make an offer to you you can depend on that. I do expect the same in return. SO far I haven't been disappointed.

If I made such a deal to buy a part here, and then found out that person took a later and higher offer, I wouldn't be anxious to deal with that person again.

I'd add one additional comment. If I learned that I had bought an item for a price that was clearly a mistake and was completely unreasonable I'm not resistant to working out a resolution.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Agreeing to a lower price and then realizing you could have sold it for more





Guncho said:


> I disagree. If someone agrees to sell you something a certain price then they should not change their mind.





Milkman said:


> Well depending on how far you want to take that line of reasoning


Case in point;
A few years back I answered an ad for a 70's MIJ LP that was listed way below market value.
Emailed the seller and made the deal for asking price (I wasn't going to dicker). Made arrangements to pick up the next day.
Got a reply back the next morning from the seller saying that he didn't realize that he listed it so low and backed out to relist.
(It was his son's guitar that was stored in the basement for 20 yrs and he never came back for it)
I did the deal at his relisted price which was still below market value.

To me it wasn't so much as holding him to the original price, but how much of a dick I would feel like taking advantage like that.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

On the forum is one thing, but for kijiji...

If I see something and want it, either at asking price or at a negotiated price, I either tell them I can come right away or I realize that there’s a chance someone else will get it if I wait.

In the case where the seller says “I’m not available until...” I also know there’s a chance something might change in the meantime. It sucks, but it happens. That’s why I always try to move quick.


----------



## Guncho

laristotle said:


> Case in point;
> A few years back I answered an ad for a 70's MIJ LP that was listed way below market value.
> Emailed the seller and made the deal for asking price (I wasn't going to dicker). Made arrangements to pick up the next day.
> Got a reply back the next morning from the seller saying that he didn't realize that he listed it so low and backed out to relist.
> (It was his son's guitar that was stored in the basement for 20 yrs and he never came back for it)
> I did the deal at his relisted price which was still below market value.
> 
> To me it wasn't so much as holding him to the original price, but how much of a dick I would feel like taking advantage like that.


That's obviously a very unique situation and not what we're talking about. We're talking about normal deals and keeping your word. I've said no to people who have offered me more because I've already agreed to sell it to someone else.

I feel like we have discussed this many times. Basically there are two kinds of Kijiji sellers, those who will hold something for you for a reasonable amount of time and those who will not. Whoever gets there first with the cash gets it. No one is forcing anyone to tell someone they will hold it for them but if they do say that then they should do what they said they're going to do.

It's not complex. If you say you're going to do something, you do it.


----------



## keto

Guncho said:


> That's obviously a very unique situation and not what we're talking about. We're talking about normal deals and keeping your word. I've said no to people who have offered me more because I've already agreed to sell it to someone else.
> 
> I feel like we have discussed this many times. Basically there are two kinds of Kijiji sellers, those who will hold something for you for a reasonable amount of time and those who will not. Whoever gets there first with the cash gets it. No one is forcing anyone to tell someone they will hold it for them but if they do say that then they should do what they said they're going to do.
> 
> It's not complex. If you say you're going to do something, you do it.


I wouldn't ever expect something to be held for me. Nor will I hold for someone. First here with the cash can have it. If someone offers more, I'm taking it. You're not shopping at The Bay here.


----------



## Guncho

keto said:


> I wouldn't ever expect something to be held for me. Nor will I hold for someone. First here with the cash can have it. If someone offers more, I'm taking it. You're not shopping at The Bay here.


I understand you don't expect it but, if someone says I will sell this to you for this amount and hold it until tomorrow at 5pm, then don't you think they should do that?

They're free to say no I won't hold it and whoever gets there first can have it.


----------



## StevieMac

Guncho said:


> That's obviously a very unique situation and not what we're talking about....It's not complex. If you say you're going to do something, you do it.





Guncho said:


> ...
> if someone says I will sell this to you for this amount and hold it until tomorrow at 5pm, then don't you think they should do that?
> 
> They're free to say no I won't hold it and whoever gets there first can have it.


I agree, if you say you'll hold something for someone, that should be honored. The OP didn't say they had an agreement with the seller to hold the item for them however. It appears it was in the midst of protracted discussions that things changed. Without an agreement to hold, it's TFB for buyer's who drag their feet.


----------



## Guncho

StevieMac said:


> The OP didn't say they had an agreement with the seller to hold the item for them. It appears it was in the midst of protracted discussions that things changed. I agree, if you say you'll hold something for someone, that should be honored. Without an agreement to do so though, it's TFB for buyer's who drag their feet.


That's not correct.

"I offered him slightly less than the new asking price, and the seller agreed to it."

As soon as the seller said, "Yes I will sell this item to you for x dollars" then he has committed to do exactly that.

He could have said "if you get here first with that amount of money it's yours but I'm not holding it."


----------



## keto

Guncho said:


> I understand you don't expect it but, if someone says I will sell this to you for this amount and hold it until tomorrow at 5pm, then don't you think they should do that?
> 
> They're free to say no I won't hold it and whoever gets there first can have it.


The difference is, I won't lie to someone. And I won't be surprised or disappointed if they lie to me (probs a little angry tho).


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> I wouldn't ever expect something to be held for me. Nor will I hold for someone. First here with the cash can have it. If someone offers more, I'm taking it. You're not shopping at The Bay here.


Now I know you're not seriously going to tell me that if I had arranged to drive to meet you and agreed to your asking price, that you would sell it out from underneath me because someone showed up faster or with a couple more bucks.

I honestly don't see you as that kind of person.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

This is mostly on FB Marketplace, but I’ve stopped giving out my address until they’re pretty much heading out (or at least heading out later that day).

I was constantly getting “I’ll take it! What’s your address?” and when I give them the info, it’s usually “Awesome, I’ll come by on (whatever day is 3 to 5 days from now)”. I’ll let them know that I’m not holding it and they always say ”Oh, I’m taking it for sure”.

Someone usually contacts me, comes by, and buys it the same day. Then later that week, I have Dude 1 messaging me that he’s getting ready to head out. When I tell him that I sold it 4 days ago, I get the angry “But I told you I was buying it”.

I don’t need these guys having my address.


----------



## keto

Milkman said:


> Now I know you're not seriously going to tell me that if I had arranged to drive to meet you and agreed to your asking price, that you would sell it out from underneath me because someone showed up faster or with a couple more bucks.
> 
> I honestly don't see you as that kind of person.


I've never been offered more than asking. That would make me very excited and anxious to accept it. If I thought it was real, and it would have to be significant, I mean, I'm not going to mess around over $20 or something, but if $2-3-500 more suddenly seems realistic, I'm taking it. I'll take all the time you want talking about it, and do my best to communicate what's going on (ie., I'll send a text telling you to turn around and go home or bring more money) but if you're not offering the same, sucks to be you.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

2manyGuitars said:


> This is mostly on FB Marketplace, but I’ve stopped giving out my address until they’re pretty much heading out (or at least heading out later that day).
> 
> I was constantly getting “I’ll take it! What’s your address?” and when I give them the info, it’s usually “Awesome, I’ll come by on (whatever day is 3 to 5 days from now)”. I’ll let them know that I’m not holding it and they always say ”Oh, I’m taking it for sure”.
> 
> Someone usually contacts me, comes by, and buys it the same day. Then later that week, I have Dude 1 messaging me that he’s getting ready to head out. When I tell him that I sold it 4 days ago, I get the angry “But I told you I was buying it”.
> 
> I don’t need these guys having my address.


...and by the way, the other 6 guys that said “I’ll take it, I’ll come by in 5 days, and I’m buying it for sure”?

Never heard from them again.


----------



## Guncho

2manyGuitars said:


> This is mostly on FB Marketplace, but I’ve stopped giving out my address until they’re pretty much heading out (or at least heading out later that day).
> 
> I was constantly getting “I’ll take it! What’s your address?” and when I give them the info, it’s usually “Awesome, I’ll come by on (whatever day is 3 to 5 days from now)”. I’ll let them know that I’m not holding it and they always say ”Oh, I’m taking it for sure”.
> 
> Someone usually contacts me, comes by, and buys it the same day. Then later that week, I have Dude 1 messaging me that he’s getting ready to head out. When I tell him that I sold it 4 days ago, I get the angry “But I told you I was buying it”.
> 
> I don’t need these guys having my address.


Same. Until we have confirmed a date and time, I don't give out my address.


----------



## Milkman

keto said:


> I've never been offered more than asking. That would make me very excited and anxious to accept it. If I thought it was real, and it would have to be significant, I mean, I'm not going to mess around over $20 or something, but if $2-3-500 more suddenly seems realistic, I'm taking it. I'll take all the time you want talking about it, and do my best to communicate what's going on (ie., I'll send a text telling you to turn around and go home or bring more money) but if you're not offering the same, sucks to be you.



Ok, duly noted, thanks.


----------



## laristotle

2manyGuitars said:


> “I’ll take it! What’s your address?”


I'll meet you at Timmies at ** o'clock.


----------



## StevieMac

Guncho said:


> That's not correct.
> 
> "I offered him slightly less than the new asking price, and the seller agreed to it."
> 
> As soon as the seller said, "Yes I will sell this item to you for x dollars" then he has committed to do exactly that.
> 
> He could have said "if you get here first with that amount of money it's yours but I'm not holding it."


You completely negated the part about "in the midst of back & forth about payment and pickup". Are you certain the OP didn't tack on other conditions after the fact that were unacceptable to the seller? Using your logic here around implied agreement, unless the seller says "...but not if you're paying by cheque and expecting me to drive somewhere for you to pick it up", he's on the hook to sell it at the agreed price.


----------



## Guncho

StevieMac said:


> You completely negated the part about "in the midst of back & forth about payment and pickup". Are you certain the OP didn't tack on other conditions after the fact that were unacceptable to the seller? Using your logic here around implied agreement, unless the seller says "...but not if you're paying by cheque and expecting me to drive somewhere for you to pick it up", he's on the hook to sell it at the agreed price.


We certainly don't know what we don't know.


----------



## Diablo

Guncho said:


> I disagree. If someone agrees to sell you something a certain price then they should not change their mind.


That’s fine..if buyers were held to the same standard. but they aren’t. So I dont see why a seller is the only one engaged in some sort of implicit contract, a contract has to be binding on both parties if it’s valid.


----------



## Guncho

Diablo said:


> That’s fine..if buyers were held to the same standard. but they aren’t. So I dont see why a seller is the only one engaged in some sort of implicit contract, a contract has to be binding on both parties if it’s valid.


I hold everyone to the same standard.


----------



## Diablo

Guncho said:


> I hold everyone to the same standard.


I'll remember that if I deal with YOU.
But >90% of buyers think they arent on the hook until cash changes hands, so the same should apply to sellers as well.
Try it. next time a kijidiot backs out at the last minute, tell him he is obligated to meet and close the deal. Let us know how that goes  Actually, we'll all know, bc he'll be laughing so hard it will break the internet.
Point: how things should be, isnt always how they actually are.


----------



## Guncho

Diablo said:


> I'll remember that if I deal with YOU.
> But >90% of buyers think they arent on the hook until cash changes hands, so the same should apply to sellers as well.
> Try it. next time a kijidiot backs out at the last minute, tell him he is obligated to meet and close the deal. Let us know how that goes  Actually, we'll all know, bc he'll be laughing so hard it will break the internet.
> Point: how things should be, isnt always how they actually are.


Obviously, and all you can control is yourself and how you treat others. Treat others how you wish to be treated, etc.


----------



## patski

There was a Squier Strat on kijiji a while back. One of the pickup selections did NOT work. Dude kept reposting it every few days....with a higher price. By $50 each day, LOL! I wanted to message this dude and ask WTF he was on.


----------

